# Nik Nik.



## Nancy McClelland

Never posted before as I was totally devastated. Had to have Nik Nik PTS 4 years ago today. She was the sweetest little white Mini bunny there ever was. Rescued her from the pound in Tracy and they said she was about 4 months old. Of course they said "he" was 4 months old. She was a little lap bunny that loved to be carried around or would set on your lap or shoulder for hours. Rest in peace my little mountain goat and binky free--I still miss you and get tears whne I look at your pictures.


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry to hear about Nik Nik's passing. Sometimes it's too difficult to talk about a special one's passing at that moment, and even as time goes by, time doesn't lessen the loss. Those are the ones that hurt the most.

Hope you are able to heal remembering all of your good times with Nik Nik.

ray:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

Sometimes it doesn't seem to matter how much time passes, it still hurts. I love how you called her your "little mountain goat" - such a cute image!

Jan


----------



## JimD

As sad as they are, it's the memories that keep them with us.

When we forget them, that's when they're truly gone.

Binky free Nik Nik!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone. As we all no too well, everyone post here at the "bridge" comes with a level of sadness and tears. We have pictures of all our "bridge bunnies" and look at them every day so that they are still with us, even if only in memory of happier times. Nik-Nik was such a sweet little bunny and a jumper with no match till we got Bambi. I still marvel at some of the places she would get up on, yet, she never did any damage to any thing in the house. One of the reasons I rescued Nikki (our Avatar) is that she looked and acted so much like Nik-Nik, our first Bunnicula.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little bunny girl, sure do miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six years. till miss you and think about you every day my little trouble maker. Still remember what a fit Bun had when you got up on the table and was sitting in front of her hutch--surprised she didn't have a stroke. Rest in peace my little girl. Dad.:sad:


----------



## agnesthelion

Larry you do so good at honoring all your passed bun buns


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, you really do.

I'm sorry to hear of Nik Niks passing.


----------



## Hyatt101

I'm so so sorry! It hurts so much when they go :tears2: but I am sure she had a wonderful life with you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

thanks everyone. She was a special little bunny and she was only with us for 6 months. I still tear up.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

7 years already, but it just doesn't seem like it's been so long my little mountain goat. Still miss you and think about you every day--wish you were still with us as more than a memory. Rest easy little girl.


----------



## zombiesue

You are missed little bunny rabbit 

I had a rabbit die that I had a lot of trouble talking about, too. I had another pass that I dealt with a lot better. I don't know if it's the circumstances or their ages or what. I felt equally close to both of them.

Sometimes it's just really hard, but a lot of us know exactly how you feel. Rest easy Nik nik


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She was just a sweet little thing that went everywhere and got into everything but damaged nothing. Have a hard time believing it's been 8 years already. We miss you my little goat.


----------



## msmab

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet bun.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss the lil pain the butt bunny, was always a pain to catch, after all she was a smart lil bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland

9 years already have gone by but we will never forget you little girl. Rest easy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't really feel like it could be 11 years since you left--still miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little one.


----------



## Out of this world bunnies

Nancy McClelland said:


> Hi my little one.


I had a bunny from april-may of this year she was my first bun i loved her so much and she mysteriously passed may 5th just after she turned 5 months ;-; she could lay on her back and just be the happiest thing ever she loved oranges and her friend Comet 

R.I.P sweet little Luna <3

i still miss her and cry at photos


----------



## Bam Bam

I framed this a put this where The ashes of the bunnies I miss so much.

Before humans die they write their Last Will and Testament, give their home and all they have, to those they leave behind. If with my paws I can do the same, this is what I would ask.
To a poor and lowly stray I'd give
-my happy home
-my bowl and cozy bed, soft pillows and all my toys 
-the lap which I loved so much
-the hand that stroked my fur and the sweet voice which spoke my name
I'd will to the sad, sacred shelter bunny, the place that I had in my human's living heart of which there seemed no bounds
So when I die, please don't say "I will never have a pet again for the loss and love is all that I can stand"
Instead, go find an unloved bunny, one whose life has held no joy or hope and give my place to him/her
This is the only thing I can give...
The love I left behind.


----------



## jsjjane

Beautiful - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Bakers dozen already, doesn't seem possible. Still miss you and talk about all your little antics.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year gone. Still miss you. We now have another little white bunny, Bunnicula 3rd or Nicky


----------



## peanutdabunny

Bam Bam said:


> I framed this a put this where The ashes of the bunnies I miss so much.
> 
> Before humans die they write their Last Will and Testament, give their home and all they have, to those they leave behind. If with my paws I can do the same, this is what I would ask.
> To a poor and lowly stray I'd give
> -my happy home
> -my bowl and cozy bed, soft pillows and all my toys
> -the lap which I loved so much
> -the hand that stroked my fur and the sweet voice which spoke my name
> I'd will to the sad, sacred shelter bunny, the place that I had in my human's living heart of which there seemed no bounds
> So when I die, please don't say "I will never have a pet again for the loss and love is all that I can stand"
> Instead, go find an unloved bunny, one whose life has held no joy or hope and give my place to him/her
> This is the only thing I can give...
> The love I left behind.
> 
> View attachment 38830


I love that so much, I can not even bare to think about losing my bunbun


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Missed last year--sorry, my little Mountain Goat.


----------

